# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] Comment lier un des choix d'une liste droulante avec une opration boolenne (Access 2007)

## Chihi Bchir

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, j'ai cre une base de donnes avec ces requtes et ces formulaires d'ajout et de recherche, dans cette base j'ai une formulaire d'ajout qui est li avec une requte o j'ai fait mes oprations boolennes avant de crer sa formulaire d'ajout, en faite, cette formulaire contient des cases numriques (o je peux mettre des chiffres), et quand je remplie ces cases, il y a d'autre case qui affiche la Somme des 4 cases remplies dans cette formulaire (4 champs dans la requte), mais, aussi j'ai d'autres cases (Champs) qui contient une liste droulante pour choisir (Oui ou Non), je veux quand je choisis "Oui" dans la liste droulante dans mon formulaire, la case du Somme ajoute (+1) dans son rsultat final de l'opration boolenne, c'est  dire d'ajouter une autre une 5me case (ou champ) dans son opration boolenne avec un chiffre (+1).

Exemple : Somme (Nombre d'enfants Total, Exemple = Rsultat 4) : Nombre d'lves (case numrique, Exemple = 2) + Nombre d'enfants handicaps (case numrique, Exemple = 2)


je veux le rsultat tre comme a en cas de choisir "Oui" dans la liste droulante

Exemple : Somme (Nombre d'enfants Total, Exemple = Rsultat 5) : Nombre d'lves (case numrique, Exemple = 1) + Nombre d'enfants handicaps (case numrique, Exemple = 1)  + Enfants Chmeur (Liste droulante ==> j'ai choisi "Oui")(Si Oui = l'opration ajoute 1 Si Non donc a sera 0 automatiquement) 

Merci pour vos rponses.

----------

